# Bed tents & IKEA Kura tent



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

We have bunk beds and my 9 yo has been complaining about lack of privacy. We have wooden IKEA bunks right now and I was thinking a bunk tent would help. The problem is that they are either ridiculously expensive or have cartoon characters on them, which she would NOT like at all. I was thinking of the IKEA Kura but it says it only fits on the KURA reversible bed. I was wondering if anyone has one and knows if it would fit a regular bed like our bunk (which has the wooden rails) or any other plain bed tunnel/tent ideas? She is on the top bunk and my 5 can not sleep on the top, so that is not an option to switch them.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

We've got a Kura with the tent, and I don't think it will fit any other bed unless you get VERY lucky and have the exact right size side rails. The ones on the kura are square (probably about 2" square) but I'm not sure of the dimension.. if I were at home I'd measure for you!

You *could* make your own with some thinnish pvc pipe though? The kura is made with about 3/4 or maybe 1/2" pvc piping. 3 lengths of that to bend into arches over the bed, 6 brackets to screw to the bed frame to hold them in (hard to describe what I'm thinking... _n_ sorta like that?) and then she could pick her own fabric even







All you'd need is some ribbon to sew thru the tent to tie around the arches and you'd be set!


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

We have the kura and tent too and no it most likely would not fit another bed.

What about hanging a curtain from the ceiling?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

You could use this stuff for hanging from the ceiling.There is even a curved piece so the curtain could go all the way around.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks! I saw one picture on flickr from several years ago where someone had one on a flexa bed but IKEA is so far from me, it would be really hard to find out in person. I can have my mom bring me the KURA, but I would need to look at it first.

I thought about ceiling curtains. My only worry is if my cats decided to use them to climb, but it's definitely something to think about.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

We have a Kura and a different IKEA bunk (the metal Tromso with rounded rails). My kids fell in love with the Kura when we were at IKEA looking for a bed for them, but I wasn't going to buy the little bed it goes on since they're 6 and 9. So I figured for $20 (or maybe it was less?) I could spring for the tent and make it work somehow. I think I just used long twist ties and string to tie it on. It's short though and they got tired of it after a little while. It made it so they couldn't sit up very tall.

I also had a mosquito netting kinda thing that I got from IKEA (also cheap) and had that up on the ceiling for awhile, but we have popcorn celing and I just put it up with a cup hook so it came floating down at some point. I think that could have worked pretty well had I put it up more securely, but our top bunk is pretty tall and fairly close to the ceiling so anything up there starts to make me feel claustrophobic. It also makes it harder to change the sheets.

Anyway, the latest thing I did was to take the mosquito net thing off the hoop (it just velcros or snaps or something) and put it under the top bunk mattress so that it drapes over the bottom bunk, but leaves the top bunk open. My kids both like to sleep together on the bottom bunk (it's a double) and just play on the top one so that works for us.

This is long way of saying, I'm sure you could rig up the Kura, but I'm not sure it's going to be all that your dd hopes it will, but it's cheap so you could give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

So looking at the Ikea bunk beds...the clip on the tent definitely won't work but because the bunk has rails you could make it work.Like if you used wire to attach it.

FYI...I got my daughter's tent on freecycle.

cross posted with beanma basically saying the same thing( it can be rigged).


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Personally, I found our Kura tent to be a PIA. It made changing the sheets and making the bed very difficult. Plus, like most cheap Ikea stuff, it broke pretty quickly. I'd do curtains from the ceiling before I'd try another attached tent.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
Personally, I found our Kura tent to be a PIA. It made changing the sheets and making the bed very difficult. Plus, like most cheap Ikea stuff, it broke pretty quickly. I'd do curtains from the ceiling before I'd try another attached tent.

We haven't had any issues with the sturdiness of either the bed or the tent, thankfully. BUT you are SO right that it makes changing the sheets a nuisance! It's hard enough because it's a bunk.. having to get a kid to go up in and assist with the far corner doesn't work so well


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

We don't have bunk beds, but this is what DD1 has on her bed (well, we still co-sleep, but this is really used more like a fort!







) I found this rainbow "tent" on Craigslist years ago. It's a very old Ikea "tent" that just wraps around the bed legs with velcro. I'm sure you could probably even make something close. It's basically just put together with small diameter pvc pipe.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8tvvFY


__
https://flic.kr/p/8tvvxu

Ohhh...found this for you. Has instructions and pix!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make...r-Childs-Room/


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm on a mission.









What about a set up like this?

__
https://flic.kr/p/4592759259


__
https://flic.kr/p/3254550518


__
https://flic.kr/p/2513749821

And I LOOOOOVE this one:

__
https://flic.kr/p/272712875


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you! I have seen a couple of those built in bunks. How cool! I wish we had the space or carpentry skills for that! Off to think about...


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
Thank you! I have seen a couple of those built in bunks. How cool! I wish we had the space or carpentry skills for that! Off to think about...

Even just a curtain rod at the top with a small curtain (one the cat can't climb) would be perfect, I think!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

You could hang a few cup hooks (or eyes from a hook-and-eye latch) from the ceiling. Then run a wire from the wall through the hooks. Attach a sheet or curtain to the wire with clips. (I think they are cafe clips? I found them in the curtain rod section of JoAnns, I believe.)


----------



## Nolliebfly (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinking about using flat sheets for the KURA...we have not bought the bed yet, but are figuring out all the things we will need for it. I have seen the bed in person and love it. It is perfect for the space we have. I am rethinking the tent now. I also saw that in person, but am thinking about doing curtains instead.


----------



## Nolliebfly (Sep 10, 2008)

Well we got the bunkbed. We love it. We also ended up getting the tent. The bed itself is wonderful. It gave us more floor space, since your able to make an area under bed. Right now we have an ikea organizer with the plastic bins under the bed that holds all her barbie "stuff", and her barbie houses are also spread out underneath. The bed is pretty sturdy. I can see where there are issues with changing the bedding. We have hardwood floors, so it is pretty easy for me to just slide the bed over to get to the other side. The mattress was a little weird to me at first, but my daughter still bedshares with us, so the mattress isn't a huge deal, it is comfy to her though. I also decided to buy twin jersey sheets...those have been awesome for the mattress. I wasn't sure what to get, but they are the best option besides the ones you can buy at Ikea. All and all...we are very happy with the bed.


----------

